

Ask HN: Which SAAS are you paying for? - rokhayakebe


======
justintocci
not me, but a person i met and asked him that very question.

he ran a dating site at the time. i got nowhere asking him if he needed
anything he didn't already have. so i asked him what he was buying already. to
the best of my recollection this was the list:

credit card processor so he didn't have to file for pci compliance.

private github. he said it was silly but since it was set up it was too cheap
to put off setting up a new server for another month.

image api. easy resizing etc.

i want to say help desk/bug reporting but can't remember the company

colocation, rackspace i think

drat. there was one more but i forgot. sorry

------
Power-UP
I used hostforlife.eu. Their cloud server plan is quite affordable than
Rackspace. Rackspace is good but it is very costly. If you able to manage your
server, I would recommend you to just go with them.

------
mattkrea
Private GitHub, Travis-CI, AppVeyor, Freshdesk, and of course AWS for
everything else.

------
rokhayakebe
Regularly: Google Apps for Business, 1and1 Hosting

On and Off: Mailgun, Clicky

